# How to cure 100% derealization/depersonalization!



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello everybody, here is possible cure and cause of derealization / depersonalization, so please read all carefully.

These are medical facts.

//edit

_after some rethinking i cant say its 100% cause for everyone, but contact with doctor and do liver/kidneys tests can be very helpful for you and give you answer. however even if this helps even only one person to find answer it'll be great._

//edit2

okay, i think i am gonna try to post some interesting stuff in few days, so if anyone is interested just come back to this theard later //edit3 ~08.08 only few days


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm trying to stay open-minded about this, but I'm having a tough time. Also, I think a more appropriate title would be, "A *Possible* Cure for Depersonalization/Derealization."


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

mmmmmm.


----------



## LostTheRealness (Jun 7, 2015)

hmmm.....

But, nevertheless, then one would still have to have the other typical symptoms which appear with a liver complaint.
With me the Depersonalisation also came from cannabis.

Accepted it really comes from the liver. I have here normal blood counts of myself, thus the quite normal ones which are done with a normal investigation. Must Auffälligkeiten be to be seen there if one has a liver complaint, as well as you maintain it, or can the blood count be completely unobtrusive?

I cannot imagine that cannabis can damage anyhow of the liver...


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)




----------

